# Cook Strait Ferries



## Whatever (Apr 10, 2014)

The chartered RoPax ferry Stena Alegra was gashed docking the other day.
http://tvnz.co.nz/politics-news/gerry-brownlee-dismisses-unsafe-ferry-claims-5903001
Looking down the ferries for charter list was this their best choice of ferry?
Norman Asturias, Etretat etc
Is transporting train rolling stock on a Ropax ferry an outmoded concept?


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Don't overlook the narrow gauge of NZ railways and their rolling stock, that would probably limit the selection.

Bob


----------



## NZSCOTTY (May 20, 2006)

The Stena Alegra does not carry rail. She was brought in to replace the Aratere which lost a propellor just of Tory Channel and she was sent to Singapore for repairs. She has been delayed due to them now finding cracks in the rudders!

I would argue the necessity of Inter Islander chartering the Stena at great cost to the taxpayer. If the had been a private company like their opposition (Strait Shipping) would they have done it?

Inter Islander had the Arahura (rail and freight and passengers) doing three return trips per day, the Kaitaki(passenger and Freight) doing 2 return trips.

Strait Shipping have 2 freight and passenger vessels doing 2 return trips each per day.

If sense prevailed the Kaitaki would have increased to 3 return trips and by negotiation they could have got the Strait vessels to do 2 and a half return trips each which would have made up for another vessel.

Never mind the tax payer will cover it!!!


----------



## Whatever (Apr 10, 2014)

Train Ferry

http://www.cosmosmagazine.com/news/wind-speed-and-ocean-wave-height-rising/ The wave heights in extreme events is increasing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_track_gauges
The most widely used narrow gauges on public railways are

1,067 mm (3 ft 6 in) (Southern and Central Africa, Indonesia, Japan, Taiwan, Philippines, parts of Australia, New Zealand, Honduras and Costa Rica.)
1,000 mm (3 ft 3 3⁄8 in) metre gauge (SE Asia, 17,000 km (11,000 mi) in India, East Africa, South America and Central Europe).
762 mm (2 ft 6 in) (formerly in Sri Lanka Kelani Valley Line and Udapussellawa lines).

The narrow gauge was necessary to cut costs in hill country as it allows smaller curves.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Train_ferry There seems to be a few places that cart trains across water, are there any good quality 'rough water' train ferries mothballed at the moment?


----------



## Butters (Nov 10, 2005)

NZ SCOTTY,
I would indeed agree with you these things could have been all taken care of with a little consultation and discussion but as you say 'the tax payer will cover the bill as usual'. An interesting letter to the Editor in todays DOMINION says all !

Butters


----------



## Whatever (Apr 10, 2014)

Stena Alegra is missing part of a blade off a propeller now.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/travel/travel-troubles/10026715/Propeller-setback-for-replacement-ferry


----------



## garry Norton (Jun 8, 2009)

May be it would be wize to reinstate coastal shipping as it may help take the stress off road traffic. Modern tug and barges can shift freight easily, it might make sense if the NZ Marine Department examined modern use of tugs and barges. Also landing craft are very useful in shifting coastal cargo, as they do not require special wharves, we used them in the Solomons in the 1970's without any safety problems.


----------



## jimthehat (Aug 5, 2006)

Whatever said:


> Stena Alegra is missing part of a blade off a propeller now.
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/travel/travel-troubles/10026715/Propeller-setback-for-replacement-ferry


Do they have a monster in the Cook strait that eats props?
jim


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Interislander ferry 'Aratere' arrived back in Wellington following her propellor replacement and other repairs in Singapore. She is scheduled for a week of trials, storing and final certification, then will resume a freight only Cook Strait schedule for a period until everybody is happy nothing else is going to fall off (a rudder was found faulty when she drydocked).
Her chartered replacement, 'Stena Alegra', departed Wellington Sunday 6th and is heading out in to the Tasman Sea bound for Singapore (ETA 28/7).
http://home.nzcity.co.nz/news/article.aspx?id=189161
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/wires/aap/article-2676809/Ahoy-Aratere-goodbye-Stena-Alegra.html

Dennis.


----------



## robinhood_1984 (Dec 20, 2010)

Did the Stena Alegra remain under the British flag for the duration of her charter in New Zealand and if so, I wonder if she sailed with what would probably be a mostly or entirely non-British crew but rather Eastern Europeans and/or Filipinos? I presume that the usual NZ flagged ferries sail with a NZ crew or am I being naive?


----------

